# Bow Season opener!



## bamaboy (Jul 18, 2012)

If I calculate it right we have 51 days until bow season opens!!!! WOO HOO!!!! Yall ready??


----------



## applejuice (Jul 18, 2012)

Been slingin arrows in the back yard almost daily.
This is only my 2nd year bowhunting, and have yet to get my first one with a stick and string. 
Im feeling good about this year !


----------



## Bream Reaper (Jul 18, 2012)

Thats right. I have a tally marks on a piece of paper on my desk at work and every morning i mark one off


----------



## mickyu (Jul 18, 2012)

<EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=COUNTDOWN%20TO%20BOWSEASON&count=down&time=1347112800000&bgc=0x663300&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x000000&bb=2&bd=0&tc=0x66ff00&tb=3&td=10&uc=0xff66ff&ub=1&ud=0&nc=0x66ff00&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">


THIS


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yessir! Chomping at the bit to check my cameras for the first time this year and getting ready shooting in the backyard smackin arrows already.


----------



## 270bowman (Jul 18, 2012)

Fortunately but unfortunately we only have 51 days.  I'm stoked, but I have a new bow, new arrows, new site, and soon to be a new rest to site in.  I have my work cut out for me in such a small amount of time.  But please believe, I will be ready sept. 8.


----------



## speedy claxton (Jul 18, 2012)

270bowman said:


> Fortunately but unfortunately we only have 51 days.  I'm stoked, but I have a new bow, new arrows, new site, and soon to be a new rest to site in.  I have my work cut out for me in such a small amount of time.  But please believe, I will be ready sept. 8.



Hey don't you have homework to do? you better get ready cause when we decide on a team name Team such and such is supposed to lay the smack down..


----------



## 270bowman (Jul 18, 2012)

Doing homework now.  Cant stay off of this forum! lol.  But the killing machine will be ready to quota come sept.


----------



## BigCats (Jul 18, 2012)

Cant wait we have been eating spam for weeks now LOL


----------



## RMelton (Jul 18, 2012)

Supposed to pick up my bow tomorrow. New strings and rest. New target at the house to sling em at. Finally got the first one with the stick and string last year so I am pumped.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 18, 2012)

applejuice said:


> Been slingin arrows in the back yard almost daily.
> This is only my 2nd year bowhunting, and have yet to get my first one with a stick and string.
> Im feeling good about this year !



Well I feel good about this year too!! Last year was my first year too,but a bunch of guys have told me I had Lady Luck on my side due to I killed deer last year with my bow. I got a new bow,one that actually fits me and man....I can't wait to draw blood with it!! I am so stoked!! Just take it easy,practice from your stand,from the ground,practice kneeling,just practice everyday and you will be blessed,you gonna kill'em this year!! I got into 3-D tourneys to keep my practice and bow skills up in the off season and man has it helped!! Might want to try doing these 3-D shoots sometime to help ya out with real scenario shooting. GOOD LUCK & HAPPY HUNTING!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 18, 2012)

mickyu said:


> <EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=COUNTDOWN%20TO%20BOWSEASON&count=down&time=1347112800000&bgc=0x663300&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x000000&bb=2&bd=0&tc=0x66ff00&tb=3&td=10&uc=0xff66ff&ub=1&ud=0&nc=0x66ff00&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">
> 
> 
> THIS




How Cool is that!!!


----------



## 100hunter (Jul 18, 2012)

speedy claxton said:


> Hey don't you have homework to do? you better get ready cause when we decide on a team name Team such and such is supposed to lay the smack down..



I got a good team name for ya.  The L.P's.  Stands for last place.


----------



## 270bowman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey watch it buddy. Im cooking up some voodoo for that bear you plan on using.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 18, 2012)

been ready...good luck to all


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 20, 2012)

49 days!! Yea C'MON!!


----------



## applejuice (Jul 20, 2012)

Talked to a buddy last night with a thick wooded 2 acres in Cobb and just found a new local place to bow hunt for freee! 

Im ready to go now !


----------



## riskyb (Jul 21, 2012)

applejuice said:


> Talked to a buddy last night with a thick wooded 2 acres in Cobb and just found a new local place to bow hunt for freee!
> 
> Im ready to go now !



I picked up two small local tracts last week myself..I'm ready for some string music


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Jul 21, 2012)

Im countin the days to guys, over 200 acres in south fulron and just picked up 32 acres in cobb county. 4 inch groups at 50 yrds with the new PSE EVO. Im ready!!!!


----------



## pop pop jones (Jul 21, 2012)

*in a bind*

This was to be my first year bow hunting
My kids all chipped in a got me a Mathews sq2 that was on the sale site here. I took it to the bow shop to get it set up for me, only to learn a good lesson. My kids wasted 300.00 on a bow with a split limb. Now I'm not sure what will happen. It sux for the kids more than me.


----------



## Gulfin (Jul 22, 2012)

pop pop jones said:


> This was to be my first year bow hunting
> My kids all chipped in a got me a Mathews sq2 that was on the sale site here. I took it to the bow shop to get it set up for me, only to learn a good lesson. My kids wasted 300.00 on a bow with a split limb. Now I'm not sure what will happen. It sux for the kids more than me.



Man that stinks. Hopefully the seller will work with you to get it taken care of. Good luck this season.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 22, 2012)

pop pop jones said:


> This was to be my first year bow hunting
> My kids all chipped in a got me a Mathews sq2 that was on the sale site here. I took it to the bow shop to get it set up for me, only to learn a good lesson. My kids wasted 300.00 on a bow with a split limb. Now I'm not sure what will happen. It sux for the kids more than me.



Contact Mathews yet? What did the seller tell ya,he/she willing to do something about it?


----------



## pop pop jones (Jul 22, 2012)

He is happy with their money. Mathews said nothing they could do.bow shop said they couldn't  find limbs for a five year old out of date bow.we're hunting limbs now.Be careful who you buy from even on here. Shady is out there.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 22, 2012)

Contact Matt @ the Army/Navy shop in Stockbridge Ga. 770-389-3350.He is awesome with Mathews stuff,he is a Mathews dealer and has actually attended their schools and education centers.The bow shop he runs is a great shop too.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jul 22, 2012)

pop pop jones said:


> He is happy with their money. Mathews said nothing they could do.bow shop said they couldn't  find limbs for a five year old out of date bow.we're hunting limbs now.Be careful who you buy from even on here. Shady is out there.



Man that really is sad that somebody would do that.. I bought a used 4wheeler from a guy in Florida that claimed there was nothing wrong with it, fired up and drove fine.. First the cam tensioner bolt was missing and after a day of hard riding i got it back to the house to wash it and it ended up jumping time.. Got that taken care of, next time out I went through one hole and the top end went on it.. Been sitting in the shop for 2 months now..

Hope everything works out for you and your sitting in a tree come Sept 8th.

CJ


----------



## pop pop jones (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm a big boy and will take it in stride. Just hate it for my kids.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 23, 2012)

pop pop jones said:


> I'm a big boy and will take it in stride. Just hate it for my kids.



You a good man! Good daddy,too! Like the positive attitude!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 23, 2012)

46 more days!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Jul 23, 2012)

Cant wait im so pumped but these last few weeks is always the longest for me. Cant wait to let the destroyer 350 do some singin


----------



## Chase4556 (Jul 23, 2012)

Got back from over seas at the first of this month. Been getting pumped for bow season all month. Just got my brand new bow setup, and good pictures on my game cameras!

Got told today that I will be in Army schools for september AND october.... I will have 2 weekends where I could hunt between the entire two months. Talk about hating the Army right now. Only time all year I don't want to go somewhere, and my boss decides to send me. Whats worse is he doesn't hunt, so he could care less about it.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Chase4556 said:


> Got back from over seas at the first of this month. Been getting pumped for bow season all month. Just got my brand new bow setup, and good pictures on my game cameras!u
> 
> Got told today that I will be in Army schools for september AND october.... I will have 2 weekends where I could hunt between the entire two months. Talk about hating the Army right now. Only time all year I don't want to go somewhere, and my boss decides to send me. Whats worse is he doesn't hunt, so he could care less about it.


Just know that you have a ton of respect and prayers going up for you!good luck with all your endeavours especially your bow hunting


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 23, 2012)

As always I am ready!


----------



## Stumper (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm getting pumped also Erik, I smell the scent of death and the creeks will be running red! LOL


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2012)

counting down 45


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 24, 2012)

Stumper said:


> I'm getting pumped also Erik, I smell the scent of death and the creeks will be running red! LOL



YEP YEP Rick!! Hey we need together and do a hunting trip,like the hooch trips just huntin'!! PM me and you can be a guest on my lease!!! Man those hooch trips were so much fun!!!


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Jul 25, 2012)

Gettin pumped fellas.. cant wait.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 25, 2012)

44 days! Can't Wait!!!


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Jul 25, 2012)

Man I cant wait.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 31, 2012)

38 days guys!!! Who is ready to go? Man I can't wait!!


----------



## applejuice (Aug 1, 2012)

I jumped a buck and doe scouting my newly aquired powder springs 2 acres . My buddy only wants some meat and I can hunt his land whenever ! 
Im ready ready ready .................


----------



## flgahunter114 (Aug 1, 2012)

37 days


----------



## lung deflater (Aug 1, 2012)

I allready can't sleep from thinking about whats funny is my wife is counting down the days I think more than me I'm trying to get stuff ready to go and shes counting them down running out of time to get stuff done lol I bought her a sign last year that said I'm sorry to say but this relationship is officially put on pause due to deer season lol shes allready getting ready to hang it up


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Aug 1, 2012)

lung deflater said:


> I allready can't sleep from thinking about whats funny is my wife is counting down the days I think more than me I'm trying to get stuff ready to go and shes counting them down running out of time to get stuff done lol I bought her a sign last year that said I'm sorry to say but this relationship is officially put on pause due to deer season lol shes allready getting ready to hang it up



or call jody!


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 1, 2012)

Bowhunter Matt said:


> or call jody!



WOOHOO! TOO FUNNY!!! Call Jody! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## nmorgan83 (Aug 1, 2012)

i cant wait...iv been shooting so much with tournaments and in the backyard im thinking my string has stretched my string for my drop away moved and wouldnt fall down i got it all fixed but dang talk about scared...lol


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 1, 2012)

nmorgan83 said:


> i cant wait...iv been shooting so much with tournaments and in the backyard im thinking my string has stretched my string for my drop away moved and wouldnt fall down i got it all fixed but dang talk about scared...lol



I bet that was scary! What tournaments have you shot? I shoot just about every weekend somewhere


----------



## nmorgan83 (Aug 1, 2012)

i shot the ga state and tn state and a couple at muzzy i qualifed for state at fulldraw


----------



## lung deflater (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol that's funny but I ain't worried about jody dosent he hunt to


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 2, 2012)

36 days to go! woo hoo!!! come on Sept. 8


----------



## applejuice (Aug 3, 2012)

1 day closer...................


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 4, 2012)

34 days,15 hours!!! Yea c'mon!!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 6, 2012)

got about 15 deer funneling between 2 steep gulleys headed to a peanit gield in clay county. talk about fish in a barrel! mostly does and fawns im sure but hey, aint no antler snob- just a sausage gatherer! i walk around work all day seeing little bullseyes thinking "bet i could smack that with my bow"


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 6, 2012)

dixiecutter said:


> i walk around work all day seeing little bullseyes thinking "bet i could smack that with my bow"



I walk around guessing yardages.  "That looks like 32 yards. No, 31."


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 6, 2012)

32 days and 7 hours!! Same for me on the yardage,I walk around trying to guess what stuff is too!! LOL!! My wife is so ready for the day to come so she says that I will shut up about it! LOL!!


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 8, 2012)

YEA C'MON!!! 30 DAYS GUYS AND GALS!!   I can't wait!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2012)

28 days!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 13, 2012)

25 days and 22 hours left!! Yea C'MON!!!


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 13, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> You a good man! Good daddy,too! Like the positive attitude!



I bit the bullet and ordered new limbs. They should be here Wednesday.  Bow should be setup and ready to shoot by Thursday. Now the son in law can start getting me ready for the 8th. I got a 50ac plot lined up and the land owner said to kill them all. Heck i'll be happy with one. Glad to be back in the game. Thanks to all that helped with info and thanks for all the well wishes.  Lemuel


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 15, 2012)

pop pop Jones,Man that is great to hear!!! Keep us posted on your kills!! Go swhack'em!! 23 days!!!!! Anyone just as giddy as I am?!!


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 17, 2012)

21!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 19, 2012)

19 days to go!!!!!


----------

